

Web Designers Should Just Become Designers: an Interview With Don Norman - jurb
http://blog.usabilla.com/web-designers-should-just-become-designers-an-interview-with-don-norman/

======
winestock
Here's the part of the interview that's relevant to the link title. Don Norman
says:

"Actually, I would like to see web designers disappear and become designers.
Web design was this specialized activity because we had these screens, we had
this fixed format and we had to figure out how to display it so that it was
understandable, usable, so you could find the stuff, so you could navigate the
complex architecture of the website. On top of that, you had amazingly little
control over what it really looked like on the screen.

Well, that lack of control is going to expand with the modern smartphones.
They come now in all sizes and shapes. They come very small, to larger and
larger and larger, and when they become too large we don’t call them a phone
anymore, we call it a pad. But it’s really the same device, just getting
larger and larger and larger. And pretty soon they’re on the wall, they’re big
TV sets, or displayed, or projected. And so the designer’s job is much more
complex and very, very necessary. But it’s not web design, it’s information
design, communication design."

~~~
jurb
Thanks for that. I thought that was one of the more thought provoking
statements in the interview, that's why we made it a headline. Good idea to
post it here as a comment as well.

------
josefresco
Call it what you want, it's still designing and it's still going on the web.
Information design, communication design, user experience design ..
whatever... they all sound cool and trendy but it doesn't matter the name,
only what you're capable of doing.

Web designers don't need to "become" anything. They just need to continue to
adapt to the newest technology, while also evolving their skills to use the
latest in design techniques.

